# Cord leash - worth the hassle?



## girlsare2fun (Sep 30, 2010)

I see where your coming from, but I'd say it's worth the hassle just for safety. I been hit by a run away board and I wouldn't wanna lose my board and have it get damaged or hurt someone.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I have one on my board, but don't know the last time I used it. I keep it on just in case some eager beaver of a lifty decides to check for them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Absolutely worthless piece of gear. The only reason that snowboards ever had it is because resorts couldn't get over the fact that snowboards don't release. So if you didn't have ski brakes you needed to have a leash. I haven't used one in years. Colorado resorts don't enforce it anymore that I have seen. The last time was in the late 90's that I remember. It is still on the books, and there are some resorts that still enforce it. So it's never a bad idea to have one in your gear bag in the car or in a pocket. As far as usefulness goes they are useless...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got one that came with my bindings, it's looped around the chassis, and clipped to the high back. Never really used it, just looks like I do.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't even gone that far...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah lol, I figured out I don't "really" need it. The previous years of renting had me fooled into believing I did, the shops were adaminate about using them. Told me the resorts would jerk my pass if I didn't have one...lol...sucker!! Oh well, I know better now.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I haven't been hassled by a resort for a leash for a long time. Granted I don't ride at resorts very often now a days, but I get a few days in. Snowbasin, Vail, Powder Mountain, Steamboat, Winterpark, Copper, and Loveland haven't hassled me in the last five years.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I keep one in my jacket just in case but I have never used it.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Absolutely worthless piece of gear. The only reason that snowboards ever had it is because resorts couldn't get over the fact that snowboards don't release. So if you didn't have ski brakes you needed to have a leash. I haven't used one in years. Colorado resorts don't enforce it anymore that I have seen. The last time was in the late 90's that I remember. It is still on the books, and there are some resorts that still enforce it. So it's never a bad idea to have one in your gear bag in the car or in a pocket. As far as usefulness goes they are useless...


. 

When I worked at Loveland as an instructor, we had to use them while teaching, and all people in classes had to use them as well. I always mentioned as a side note to the students that when on the actual mountain, no one would ever require them... I guess it is worth mentioning that multiple times in my time there, kids would take their front bindings off after skating off the lift at the top (who knows why) only to have the board fly all the way down the bunny hill on its own.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

QFT



killclimbz said:


> Absolutely worthless piece of gear. The only reason that snowboards ever had it is because resorts couldn't get over the fact that snowboards don't release. So if you didn't have ski brakes you needed to have a leash. I haven't used one in years. Colorado resorts don't enforce it anymore that I have seen. The last time was in the late 90's that I remember. It is still on the books, and there are some resorts that still enforce it. So it's never a bad idea to have one in your gear bag in the car or in a pocket. As far as usefulness goes they are useless...



leash natzi can suck it!


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

A couple years back, I got hassled by the Stevens liftees for not clipping my leash. Last year I didn't have one. Not one word.

I say fack em.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Most new snowboarder probably don't even know what one is. A leash came with my bindings and I had no idea what it was at first.


killclimbz said:


> Yeah, I haven't been hassled by a resort for a leash for a long time. Granted I don't ride at resorts very often now a days, but I get a few days in. Snowbasin, Vail, Powder Mountain, Steamboat, Winterpark, Copper, and Loveland haven't hassled me in the last five years.


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

snowboard bindings hardly ever eject. If they do, you have a lot more to worry about than a runaway board.
I stopped riding with a leash simply cuz its a pain and I never found the need to use one. You are probably better off with one but I wouldn't highly recommend one to someone.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Never had one on any of my boards.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I did watch a dumbass at Loveland a couple of weeks ago lose his board and have it slide out onto the middle of that small pond there right under I-70. 20 feet from shore and on THIN ice. It was awesome. That's what you get for being fawking retarded.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

at my local resort they require it. if you dont have one they have you tie a string around your boot and the bindings. they check every lift so there is no way around it. they say it's the law :laugh:


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> at my local resort they require it. if you dont have one they have you tie a string around your boot and the bindings. they check every lift so there is no way around it. they say it's the law :laugh:


They do the same thing at my local hill. It's fucking clown shoes!!!


----------



## spyder (Jan 11, 2010)

Ive never had one when I got my gear therefore never used em I never got hassled by any lifties or anything and i been boarding 20 miles out of reno nv at mt rose and everything for 5 years now so till the day that I am hassled by them I will never use leashes hell I get my bindings tight enough that my feet dont come out


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

so thats what it is for.....


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

The only place i see it useful is when you are in the chairlift. Since you only have one foot left in binding.. what if the strap goes off? The stick goes straight down on someone. 

Other than that, its like you all said. You would need to have both bindings to break before the board drops.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

leashes are the most Gaper piece of gear you can use. I can understand using them for safety reason with brand new riders, because I've seen some dipshits take off their bindings on a pitched hill and let go of the board, causing it to rocket down the hill and nearly kill people.

Otherwise, it's just get's in the way and is annoying. If you have half a brain you will not take off your snowboard and let it fly down a hill.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha I did that when I was a kid first starting out. I had a shitty board with step in bindings and I couldn't get the damn things to work because of all the ice. Next thing I know the board is flying down the hill. Luckily it didn't hit any one and the worst part of trying to find the damn thing. Never had a problem with normal bindings and never use a leash anymore.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

The resort at which I hold a season pass requires a leash. It's part of the Code: "Always use devices to help prevent runaway equipment." Do they enforce this rule? No, as far as I can tell, any more than they enforce the rule against stopping in the middle of a slope. However, complying with it is no problem, and is easier than wondering if some overly aggressive lift attendant might start scanning everyone's ankles. I have a short little cord that came with my Ride bindings. One end clips to the frame of the binding, and the other clips to a bootlace. I've used it for years and it doesn't get in the way at all. Can't even feel it.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

My resort checks for them and I couldn't care less. 

Bend down, click - done. 

Why do ppl find it so hassling lol it blows me away.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> My resort checks for them and I couldn't care less.
> 
> Bend down, click - done.
> 
> Why do ppl find it so hassling lol it blows me away.


It would piss me off because it means that the management thinks I'm a fucking moron and can't trust me with my own snowboard.

I think it was a great idea for the oldschool click-in bindings,(I had a pair once) or even brand-new beginners, but after that point it's kind of an insult to require someone to wear it.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> It would piss me off because it means that the management thinks I'm a fucking moron and can't trust me with my own snowboard.
> 
> I think it was a great idea for the oldschool click-in bindings,(I had a pair once) or even brand-new beginners, but after that point it's kind of an insult to require someone to wear it.


Life is full of one-size-fits-all, seemingly pointless rules that impose trivial inconveniences. They're insulting only if one is looking to be insulted. I don't get offended when a stop sign requires me to come to a halt at an intersection, instead of simply using my good judgment as an experienced driver and deciding on my own whether I need to slow down or not.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

JoeR said:


> Life is full of one-size-fits-all, seemingly pointless rules that impose trivial inconveniences. They're insulting only if one is looking to be insulted. I don't get offended when a stop sign requires me to come to a halt at an intersection, instead of simply using my good judgment as an experienced driver and deciding on my own whether I need to slow down or not.


I get your point, but that is a terrible comparison.


----------



## ridersince91 (Nov 13, 2010)

The simple answer: Use one when needed/required, and keep it in your car/bag/coat when it's not. Problem solved.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Maybe I am just butthurt because I have never been required to wear one before. It sounds like it's a big trend on the smaller eastcoast/southwest mountains, out in the West I've just never heard of it before, and when you get to the point of being an expert snowboarder it just seems ridiculous.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

ahhhhh so thats what the cord that came with my new bindings was for! 

jk, had to use a leash about 10 years ago or so when I was learning and renting on Whistler, their rentals had click ins. My local mnt, big white, even the rentals don't have them as far as I know, and they definitely didn't check all last year.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

They check here at times but I just say it's in the boot and keep walking, they're just kids checking so they don't care. I must say I got a couple laughs last season seeing the ski club (schools) with the leash waving in the breeze on the lift....hanging off the back foot :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Couple of the local mountains (Crystal/Stevens) used to have leash policies and the lifties were actually really anal about it. As a result I keep a leash in a pocket in each of my jackets, so I have one at all times. I think those mtns actually dropped those policies within the last couple seasons, so I haven't been harassed about it anywhere in the country in a few yrs.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a leash from probably eight years ago. Makes it super easy to throw my board over my shoulder.


----------

